

Show HN: ObjGen - Live Code Generation for the Web - wmij
http://objgen.com

======
wmij
This has been an ongoing side project of mine as a utility for quickly
generating prototype code using just raw formatted text as input. I've had the
live JSON generator up and running for a bit and just recently added support
for generating HTML elements with support for Bootstrap that uses a HAML like
syntax. Would like to share with the community and get some feedback and
hopefully people find it useful.

